# Cannondale Trail SE Upgrade



## TomBuchta (7 mo ago)

Beginning mtbr, 70+ years old, Cannondale Trail SE 3 upgrade and would appreciate any comments advice. 

I like the way this bike rides/handles but will want to upgrade and shed some weight (it weighs about 33lbs size large). It currently has WTB I25 tubeless rims with a Shimano MT400 freehub/axle and Shimano Deore 5100 11 speed setup. Tires are not tubeless WTB breakout and trail boss tires. 

Have done research and it looks like buying some Hunt Trail Wides (30mm internal, HG freehub, 1831gms compared to the WTBs at around 2200). a 11-46 slx 11 speed cassette and a Rockshox Reba Fork (around 1600 gms compared to the RS Judy at 2600). That all can be done under $1000 and with Maxxis Recon tires should net almost 4 lbs. 

Now that other options considered were getting the fork in microspline but that would entail new 12 speed derailleur and cassettes which I dont see the need for, and a more pricey fox 34 step cast at nearly twice the price of the Reba. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

the best upgrade you can do to your new bike:

comfortable helmet
a trip to a local bike park

then you will get complete understanding what you want to upgrade and why


----------



## TomBuchta (7 mo ago)

Nick_M said:


> the best upgrade you can do to your new bike:
> 
> comfortable helmet
> a trip to a local bike park
> ...


A strange comment but to be clearer, i've been doing that for several months now on great trails in the Boise Idaho foothills and at a great bike park, Ada/Eagle. I'm comfortable on the bike, learning to pump, ride green and blue trails, switchbacks etc. I know I want to keep the basic frame geometry and equally clear that I will want to upgrade components and reduce weight but am not interested in fast, sketchy, jumps, drops or other risky riding that would threaten 72 year old bones. Also ride a road bike some 5000 miles year.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Wheelset + tires. And fork. 

However keep the old ones to throw back on when you are ready to move onto a new frame.


----------



## TomBuchta (7 mo ago)

cassieno said:


> Wheelset + tires. And fork.
> 
> However keep the old ones to throw back on when you are ready to move onto a new frame.
> 
> Thanks. Although I'm hoping a next bike, if any will be a full suspension, getting a different ht frame is not out of the question


----------

